# Stingray DeLuxe



## stoney (May 8, 2017)

Picked up these DeLuxe Stingrays yesterday  '68 & '69


----------



## Intense One (May 9, 2017)

stoney said:


> Picked up these DeLuxe Stingrays yesterday  '68 & '69
> 
> View attachment 463777
> 
> View attachment 463778



Some guys have all the luck!  Great find with both !


----------



## stoney (May 17, 2017)

Here is the '68 Sky Blue cleaned up. Yeah it has a repro seat, repro knobby and new chain guard decal. Made a real nice rider out of it.

View attachment 467919

View attachment 467921


----------

